# Any Red Golden Retriever Breeders In UK?



## Ryan tedder (Jun 11, 2020)

Anyone know where I can buy a Red Golden Retriever puppy from in the UK?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

They are not referred to as Red in the same way that very light coloured GR’s are not called white.

The darker coloured GR’s tend although not always, to be working bred dogs and there are plenty about in normal times. These are not normal times and the good breeders who take care to make sure that the parents of puppies are health tested are not breeding currently. The puppy market has gone potty and many so called breeders are hyping up prices artificially in order to cash in.

Good places to look for well bred GR puppies is the KC website, Champdogs website and contact the breed club


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

@Siskin , as our go-to GR person;

I thought that GRs were originally a red/golden/ginger colour?

Just asking this because I've seen a lot more of this colour around recently.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Linda Weasel said:


> @Siskin , as our go-to GR person;
> 
> I thought that GRs were originally a red/golden/ginger colour?
> 
> Just asking this because I've seen a lot more of this colour around recently.


Strangely enough they weren't. The original yellow retriever that Lord Tweedmouth bred was quite pale. As time past the dog started to become darker in colour and the name was eventually changed to golden retriever. Apparently in 1936 the KC suddenly realised the rules they had laid down over the permitted GR colours would have meant Lord Tweedmouth dogs would have been excluded on colour so they were altered.
This is what the KC permitted colour for goldens are

Any shade of gold or cream, neither red nor mahogany. A few white hairs on chest only, permissible.

I can't quite remember when the very light colours became popular, possible it was starting in the 1980's, by 2000 everyone wanted cream goldens it seems
Recently more people are wanting the darker end of the range. I like mid gold really although I do like the darker gold too.

All the dogs are show bred


----------

